# New VIA Timetable and 'Preference' Update



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 3, 2021)

Here's the new VIA Timetable effective April 1. An additional train has been added each way daily between Ottawa-Montreal-Quebec City plus there's some additional trains 4 days/week between Toronto-Ottawa and Toronto-Montreal.

The Canadian (in name only) is still once weekly between Vancouver and Winnipeg.....and no return of the Ocean yet!

And an update on the Web Page: No Sleepers to Churchill this Summer.



https://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/schedules/VIARail_Timetable_TEMP.pdf


----------



## jiml (Apr 3, 2021)

There's some interesting rearrangements on the corridor schedule, with some previous trains disappearing mid-week and daily "new" frequencies. Restoration of the Canadian east of Winnipeg won't happen until Ontario gets its case counts under control, but thought an additional round-trip might have been added in the West with the advent of better weather.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 3, 2021)

jiml said:


> Restoration of the Canadian east of Winnipeg won't happen until Ontario gets its case counts under control, but thought an additional round-trip might have been added in the West with the advent of better weather.



There might be better weather in the west now but still not the time to be travelling. Just look at the increase in cases in AB and BC over the past couple of days. The Canadian is providing a basic service. I don't know why anyone would want to ride right now unless they have no other option for travel......when you're restricted to your accommodations other than getting out for 2 meals/day and no access to the dome.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 3, 2021)

It's been over a year since I've been on a train and probably won't be for awhile yet.....so it was nice to see that my 'Preference' status has been extended for another year until April 2022. Thanks VIA!....and I'll be back as soon as I can.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 3, 2021)

I've heard talk the Canadian is returning to Toronto on May 17th. And that they are thinking about reopening the dome to sleeper passengers from one of my internal sources.

It's even in the reservation system with the current lowest prices being. 

Coach: $466 CAD
Roomette: $1,988 CAD
Bedroom: $2,982 CAD
Prestige: $10,672 CAD

Now who will pay that 10,000 dollar Prestige fare I find interesting. A little odd that they aren't selling the sections just because it's basically the same as coach just with a bed. Kinda a Platzkarty which the Russians haven't stopped running for the pandemic.


----------



## Urban Sky (Apr 4, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> It's even in the reservation system with the current lowest prices being.


That only proves that the Canadian won’t return to Toronto before May 17, not that it will return already on that date...


----------



## jiml (Apr 4, 2021)

Urban Sky said:


> That only proves that the Canadian won’t return to Toronto before May 17, not that it will return already on that date...


Sad, but true.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 4, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> I've heard talk the Canadian is returning to Toronto on May 17th. And that they are thinking about reopening the dome to sleeper passengers from one of my internal sources.
> 
> It's even in the reservation system with the current lowest prices being.
> 
> ...


I don't get the appeal of Prestige, although the booze is "free". I'd be very hard pressed to make up $8000 in the free booze over just 4 days.

The OBS folks onboard (pre-COVID) have told me Prestige is a real cash cow in the summers and has improved the Canadian's bottom line, though.

As to sections, I don't get it either since it is not that different from coach, which they do sell.


----------



## jiml (Apr 4, 2021)

FWIW, the Ocean is also in the system from the start date mentioned. Availability seems to indicate some days won't have Budd sleepers, while others will. That is, of course, subject to it actually resuming.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 4, 2021)

Prestige should be a cash cow when one considers there are sometimes 14 Prestige Rooms. If they are occupied the whole way across Canada each departure brings in an additional $149,408 CAD in Revenue. 

Compare that with the rest of the train at the summer consist. 9-12 Manor Sleepers, 2 Coaches. Now this is where it gets difficult as unlike Prestige the majority of these PAX aren't going to the full distance. But if we just say it's moonlighters where everyone is going the whole route. 

Amount of Rooms Per Train
27-36 Uppers
27-36 Lowers 
36-48 Roomettes $67,608-$90,144
54-72 Double Rooms $203,904-$270,432

Now that was based on the Discounted rate which eventually goes away at a certain load. 

I don't remember what the rate was for the sections.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Apr 4, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> I don't get the appeal of Prestige, although the booze is "free". I'd be very hard pressed to make up $8000 in the free booze over just 4 days.



And unfettered access to the Park car. I very much hope to ride The Canadian again (been fortunate to have done it twice in my life, the last being three decades ago) and while I would love to use the Park car, there's no way on God's green earth I am paying for Prestige. The rooms are nicer, but I want the "traditional" railroad experience with the regular rooms anyway. So, if current policies stay in place, I will unfortnately be traveling during off season so I can avail myself of the full experience.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 4, 2021)

PaTrainFan said:


> And unfettered access to the Park car. I very much hope to ride The Canadian again (been fortunate to have done it twice in my life, the last being three decades ago) and while I would love to use the Park car, there's no way on God's green earth I am paying for Prestige. The rooms are nicer, but I want the "traditional" railroad experience with the regular rooms anyway. So, if current policies stay in place, I will unfortnately be traveling during off season so I can avail myself of the full experience.


The Park Car restrictions are probably not going anywhere. The whole experience is better in the off season anyway. I've ridden annually the last few years before COVID


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 4, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> The whole experience is better in the off season anyway.



Have never rode on The Canadian, but seriously looked into doing so for the Winter or Fall, 2020. (Covid-19 ended those plans.) Everything that I had learned about the train told me that I would enjoy the experience more in the off season.

While booking Prestige Class would have been enjoyable, I am sure. Sleeper Plus class (I think that is what it was called) would have been very sufficient.


----------



## Urban Sky (Apr 4, 2021)

Urban Sky said:


> That only proves that the Canadian won’t return to Toronto before May 17, not that it will return already on that date...





jiml said:


> Sad, but true.


Just to be sure: I’m confident that both transcontinental trains will run again their full routes by the end of this year. I just wouldn’t bet any money on May 17...


----------



## atm79 (Apr 8, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> It's been over a year since I've been on a train and probably won't be for awhile yet.....so it was nice to see that my 'Preference' status has been extended for another year until April 2022. Thanks VIA!....and I'll be back as soon as I can.



Definitely can't wait to be back onboard. With the status extended, are the coupons still valid? Seems like it'll be two rounds of extensions so potentially two sets of coupons. Anyone have experience calling to redeem for the points option? I won't be back on Via until probably this winter so really wouldn't make use of any of the other options.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 8, 2021)

atm79 said:


> Definitely can't wait to be back onboard. With the status extended, are the coupons still valid? Seems like it'll be two rounds of extensions so potentially two sets of coupons. Anyone have experience calling to redeem for the points option? I won't be back on Via until probably this winter so really wouldn't make use of any of the other options.



I called and took the point option as the coupons expire the end of April. 

As your Status is being extended for another year......possibly you will get another set of coupons in May


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 8, 2021)

I got a new set of coupons with the first extension renewal, i am assuming that they'll do that again.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 19, 2021)

VIA has updated the PDF Timetable effective May 17.......now showing the Canadian extended between Winnipeg and Toronto and running once weekly each way. First time in 14 months!

VIARail_Timetable-2021_v25_Temporary_Schedule.indd


----------



## jiml (May 19, 2021)

I guess the first train from Vancouver is already on its way. The interesting variable is the current situation and rules in Manitoba. I wonder if passengers will even be able to step off the train at any of those stops for fresh air, since if you fly or drive to Manitoba a quarantine is required. It was one thing when the train terminated there, another entirely to have it pass through.


----------



## Urban Sky (May 20, 2021)

jiml said:


> I guess the first train from Vancouver is already on its way. The interesting variable is the current situation and rules in Manitoba. I wonder if passengers will even be able to step off the train at any of those stops for fresh air, since if you fly or drive to Manitoba a quarantine is required. It was one thing when the train terminated there, another entirely to have it pass through.


Indeed, the first train is currently en-route for Toronto (it seems to have just passed Nakina). That said, I don't understand your concerns about Manitoba's quarantine rules for transiting passengers: are drivers expected to pee in a bottle and sleep in their cars while driving across the province? So why would transiting passengers be banned from walking up and down the platform during station stops?


----------



## Urban Sky (May 20, 2021)

This is the result of a five second Google research:

"*Self Isolation Exemptions:*

Non-essential travel is strongly discouraged. Exemptions exist for certain critical needs like health care and transporting important goods and services.

If individuals do not have symptoms, exemptions to mandatory self-isolation (quarantine) include:

[...]

persons travelling directly through the province if they only stop in Manitoba to obtain gasoline, food or other necessities;"









Province of Manitoba | State of Emergency and Public Health Orders


Province of Manitoba




www.gov.mb.ca





I would assume that "catching air" counts as a "necessity" and that you could even roam from the station to a convenience store next door to stack up on food and other essentials...


----------



## Anderson (Jun 5, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> VIA has updated the PDF Timetable effective May 17.......now showing the Canadian extended between Winnipeg and Toronto and running once weekly each way. First time in 14 months!
> 
> VIARail_Timetable-2021_v25_Temporary_Schedule.indd


I have to ask...what's up with those Friday-Monday trains (i.e. not running mid-week)?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 6, 2021)

I assume you're talking about the remote service trains? In non covid times they would run 3 days a week each way but I guess VIA has determined the best schedule serving the most is to depart the city on a Friday and return Sun night. The other trains would also serve more travelers over a weekend


----------



## jiml (Jun 7, 2021)

Anderson said:


> I have to ask...what's up with those Friday-Monday trains (i.e. not running mid-week)?





NS VIA Fan said:


> I assume you're talking about the remote service trains? In non covid times they would run 3 days a week each way but I guess VIA has determined the best schedule serving the most is to depart the city on a Friday and return Sun night. The other trains would also serve more travelers over a weekend


My guess is he's looking at the odd corridor trains that only run 4 days of the week - 2 in each direction Toronto to/from Ottawa and Montreal respectively. At least one had been daily in the earlier timetable but dropped in frequency when a third was added to the route in this latest version. I interpreted the change as a sign leisure travel on and around weekends was returning faster than business use.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 9, 2021)

jiml said:


> My guess is he's looking at the odd corridor trains that only run 4 days of the week - 2 in each direction Toronto to/from Ottawa and Montreal respectively. At least one had been daily in the earlier timetable but dropped in frequency when a third was added to the route in this latest version. I interpreted the change as a sign leisure travel on and around weekends was returning faster than business use.


Correct, and that makes sense. It just feels...well, surreal.


----------



## Urban Sky (Jun 10, 2021)

jiml said:


> My guess is he's looking at the odd corridor trains that only run 4 days of the week - 2 in each direction Toronto to/from Ottawa and Montreal respectively. At least one had been daily in the earlier timetable but dropped in frequency when a third was added to the route in this latest version. I interpreted the change as a sign leisure travel on and around weekends was returning faster than business use.


These four trains will be daily as of June 22, which will bring the entire Corridor back to the same schedule on every day of the week:

_"The following 4 trains: 66, 69, 643, 40 will resume daily service (7 days per week) starting on June 22, 2021."_





__





Train service status | VIA Rail


Restez au courant des dernières mises à jour et de l'état du service des trains sur l'ensemble de notre réseau.




www.viarail.ca


----------



## jiml (Jun 10, 2021)

Urban Sky said:


> These four trains will be daily as of June 22, which will bring the entire Corridor back to the same schedule on every day of the week:
> 
> _"The following 4 trains: 66, 69, 643, 40 will resume daily service (7 days per week) starting on June 22, 2021."_
> 
> ...


I consider all resumptions as good news. Thanks for the update!


----------

